# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Linkster17's Workbook

## Linkster17

My friend Sydney suggested I join this class, so I decided I will to try and get back in the habit of recording my dreams and hopefully get some lucid dreams  :smiley:  I hope you do not mind Matte87  :smiley:  I wish everyone lucid dreams!  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*Hello, linkster! welcome to the class! 

Ah so you know sydney, we love sydney (did she ever tell you she has a thing for fat-guys in her dreams? )


JK please dont kill me sydney 

I wish you the best of luck with getting lucid, all of us in the class will try to help you in any way we can, offer support and also answer any questions, feel free to PM me, matte or any other member!

Happy dreaming*

----------


## Matte87

Hi and welcome to class! Mind? The opposite really, I'm glad you decided to join us  :smiley: 

Please feel free to tell us a little about yourself. Some trivial facts perhaps, but I'd also like to know your main technique you're using, what your goals are and how good your recall is. Do you write down your dreams every morning you wake up? 

If you have any questions at all, feel free to post them here or if you're a bit shy, in a PM. We would all love to help you out. Keep on dreaming!

----------


## Linkster17

haha, no she didn't, that is very interesting  :tongue2:  and thank you nito, and happy dreams to you too!  ::D:  and thank you Matte, glad to know im welcome  :smiley:  Hmm, some trivial facts... My dreams are generally very weird and often don't have anything to do with my actual life(though i've been seeing people i know more often in my dreams recently). I love to read and I love anime. I've been around for almost a year and a half as a member of dreamviews but I've never really been successful with lucid dreams. I will be using DILD(I don't usually get enough sleep as it is due to school so I can't do any other techniques and all of my lucids have been DILD). My goal is to get more used to writing my dreams down again and to hopefully start getting lucid dreams. But if you mean goals within my dreams, I dunno... I don't want to start off on any of my goals I currently have(since they are definitely out of my reach for now), maybe trying making someone I know appear? My recall kind of comes and goes because so school. It can be anywhere from a fragment or two to a very long dream. I used to remember multiple dreams a night but now usually i don't get more then one, this is part of what I would like to try and work on. And unfortunately no, as soon as I get up, I have to get ready for school. I will try maybe typing and saving it on my phone(I've done this a couple of times before) or maybe bringing my dream journal with me to write in it. And you keep on dreaming too!

----------


## Matte87

Ah okay. Yeah start out with something small, also to increase your recall I suggest you set your alarm for 5 minutes before when you usually go up. Put on a 5 minute snooze to make sure you don't fall back asleep when trying to recall any dreams you've had. It works great!

If you love Anime I'm sure you have plenty of tasks you want to try out later on, I'm definitely going to try alot of techniques from Naruto and Bleach. Finding my dream weapon is something I've been trying to do aswell but have only found crappy things so far, even though I like 2h weapons, my mind has made me found sickle looking things twice. It's still pretty amazing.

Try MILD combined with DILD. Daydream during the day and then when night comes, get those intentions boiling hot by imagining all the cool things you will do when you get lucid and repeat a mantra. With practice you should get better and better each week.

I also have the same problem, I can't get enough sleep. I sleep in on weekends though and even have a "sleep day" once a week on which I try to sleep for aslong as possible.

----------


## Linkster17

alright then, i'll do that. I use both my phone and an actual alarm clock to make sure I wake up so I'll put my phone to 5 minutes earlier. and yes, anime is a great inspiration for dream goals  ::D:  and that's better then what I've done(which is nothing). And I daydream a lot during the day, but I'll change it to more dream-related stuff. It's a pretty good idea, hopefully it will work  :smiley:  And I would love to do that, but even on the weekends, I never get to sleep in unless my family doesn't go to church because on saturday I usually have taekwondo lessons in the morning and on sunday, usually we go to church. So there isn't much I can do about that, but I will try to get all my hw done earlier to get more sleep.

----------


## Sydney

Sounds good! I didn't notice you had a wkbk 'till you messaged me.. some friend I am xD
Oh and.. I'm guessing the fat guys being in my dream thing is probably a dream sign.. I hope it isn't thought lol. Too awkward  :smiley: 
I love anime too! And sometimes I like to have a goal on where I meet "this person" in one of my fav animes in a dream  :smiley: 

Keep dreaming!

----------


## Linkster17

haha, its fine  :smiley:  i haven't really done anything so im not surprised... and you are a good friend! xD and haha, it would kind of be... at least i know i won't be any of them since im definitely not fat ;P unless i end up being fat in a dream for some reason >.> and awesome! and i would love to meet the characters from my favorite animes... I just would probably want to meet too many! xD and i will! and i wish you happy lucid dreams  :smiley:

----------


## Linkster17

11/3 Star Wars: MMO?

I was playing Star Wars: The Old Republic(which is a MMO that is coming out on December 20th, so obviously I have never played it >.>). The dream switched between me being in the game as a character and just being me. My best friend A, his sister, and his mom were there too. Also, there was a girl hanging out with me(I mean in the game, I don't know if it was supposed to be a real person or just a character), but I don't remember much about her other then she was shy, and her character looked like a elf with pale skin, blue eyes, and blueish hair. Also, I remember being in a battle royale and later on watching a jedi with two blue lightsabers fight and kill a soldier who had armor like Commander Cody's(same color too) from star wars, only buffer. The planet was pretty, and it looked like it was fall season, with a lot of relaxing places(everywhere I went seemed like a relaxing park). And there was a lot of trees and grass, all yellow for fall. It kind of reminded me of Dantooine.

I know this is from a month before... but I had intended to put it up but never did >.> and it's the only dream I actually wrote down recently... School has been keeping me up and ruining my recall. But I intend to fight it and this time really do the class!  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Good! Get that motivation back up and don't give up. Check out the competitions thread and join up why don't you?  :smiley:

----------


## Linkster17

hmm, well i will join(and WIN! haha, maybe in my dreams >.> which would be welcomed since it would mean i remembered something ;P) but I apologize if I don't put much in there often. My recall is kind of random right now...

And I do not remember anything from last night but I figured I should at least put that down so I get used to it  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

This class is entirely optional, the only one who's affected by you not posting is you  :smiley:  But try to make a habit of posting and it'll get easier with time. It's only a few minutes each day. Added you to the competition aswell. Good luck!

----------


## Linkster17

thank you  :smiley:  and the only thing I remember from my dreams last night was that a friend's mom was in it. And when I try to see if i can use her to remember anything else, i get nothing but a bad, dark, ominous feeling >.> sorry I don't have anything else, hopefully my recall will improve again soon  :smiley:

----------


## Linkster17

12/10 Witches of Power

I don't remember much of the dream sadly, but I will put what I remember. There were 3 witches in the dream and they were all anime girls and also sisters. I can't remember what they looked like because I don't remember any visuals but one looked around 13, one 16, and one 18 or 19. The one who was 13 was very carefree and laid back, the one who was 16 was a bit more serious, but still seemed fairly laid back and confident. The 18 year old though acted more like their mother though and was more serious but it wasn't too bad. I remember the one who was 16 telling me that they could give people powers using unique words, each word or phrase granting a different power. They rarely did it though cause they didn't want people abusing it. She told me she would give me powers if I wanted it though cause she trusted me. I told her that I would not abuse them and that she could trust me. So she said a few strange words silently and I felt a little weird and it was over. I don't remember what power she gave me, but I think it was to control fire. And I remember the youngest witch giving someone else a power but that's about it. I don't know if everything I said is right or happened, but it feels right so im going with it  :smiley:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Oooh cool!!!!!

----------


## Sydney

That sounds really awesome!! Did the girls really look like anime, was it like watching an anime movie/episode almost?

----------


## Linkster17

lol, thanks girls  :smiley:  and yeah, they did, though it isn't quite like anime. like they seem 2d and 3d at the same time(like they look the same, but they are no longer just 2d)... it really hard to explain, i dunno how it works in the dream but it does >.> I've had anime characters in my dreams before(and when they are, usually the whole dream is in anime form, though sometimes not all the characters are or something >.>) but I've never really remembered them well so I'm not sure how to describe them. And since I was in it, not quite, but when I wasn't really doing anything, it kind was like one, only I was actually inside it lol  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Okay! Sounds awesome. Wish my dreams were like anime.  ::D:

----------


## Linkster17

lol, well mine only are from time to time but its awesome!  ::D:  and im sure you'll get them to be eventually  :smiley:

----------


## Linkster17

I remembered a fragment while taking a shower, but I forgot it so I have nothing to report. Only slept a couple of hours though...

----------


## Linkster17

Hmm, I remember there were a lot of people around me preparing to perform rituals, but they didn't seem like witches or wizards or cultists or anything like that. They looked and seemed like normal people. I remember seeing one guy(he was tall, blond with really short hair, and blue eyes and i thought he was a high school wrestler) that seemed really familiar, though im pretty positive I've never met him in real life. and that's about it, but for only around 4 and a half hours of sleep, I thought I did decently  :smiley:  though soon I will actually be able to get plenty of sleep and really work on recall  ::D:

----------


## Sydney

How ironic, I know a guy in real life who's in high school, has blonde hair and blue eyes, and is a wrestler  ::D:

----------


## Linkster17

haha, well it's not that hard to get all those things combined  :tongue2:  but yes, it is sort of ironic  :smiley:

----------


## Linkster17

No dreams recalled :/ though I did get more sleep  :smiley:

----------


## Linkster17

I remembered nothing... again :/ oh well lol  :smiley:  I'm not too worried, stressing about it won't help it any

----------


## Matte87

That's the spirit  :smiley:  Sometimes recall just goes away for a little while. Try sleeping in on this weekend and you might get a few.

----------


## Linkster17

lol yeah, I know how recall is. I've seen mine come and go plenty of times >.> and i doubt I will get to sleep in this weekend, but afterward I will be able to  ::D:

----------


## Linkster17

nothing to report again, though I didn't sleep much so I'm not surprised >.>

----------


## StingPT

Hey team mate! So we are in a team now! Now let's try to kick some a**  ::D:  I guess for a start we should try in a lucid to describe each other. What do you think?

----------


## Matte87

Team Blue!  :smiley:  Good luck with the new tasks and hopefully you'll meet your partner Cardeal.

----------


## Linkster17

haha, that's fine with me Cardeal  ::D:  and yes, let's > ::D:  i didn't look through the whole chat session, but I saw that you were paired with me cause you won and I had the lowest score. I know I can do far better at dreaming, so now that we are doing this in teams, I'm more determined so hopefully I don't let you down! I wish you and everyone else the best of luck and many wonderful lucid dreams  ::D: 

And I didn't sleep much last night, but I remember snuggling with a friend of mine and that's about it. I will try and do better tonight though, and since I am now on winter break for the next 2 weeks, its a great time to try and rebuild my recall  ::D:

----------


## StingPT

Indeed man! Dont worry of letting me down I know we can win ^^

----------


## Linkster17

alright then, let's do it ^^

----------


## Linkster17

I started to keep a journal on my computer so I can record what happens each day to hopefully improve recall. It seemed to work for last night since I remembered 2 dreams instead of 0 but I will need more success before I can confirm anything. Now, onto my dreams!  ::D: 

12/20 Endless Bus

It was early in the morning, and it was very cloudy so there wasn't really much light outside. I could see just fine though and there was a ton of people lined up to get on a school bus to go take a exam. The bus was stopped right in front of a railroad my bus took(I say took cause I no longer ride it) in its route. I, for some reason, decide to go to the front of line, and nobody complains for some reason. So I get on and the bus looked like it was longer and had more seats then a normal bus. And some of the seats looked weird(like part of the seat would be up and rest would be down on its own). So i sit in a seat where the outer part was up and the rest wasn't and just relax. Despite all the people outside, the bus went off without most of them. I didn't pay attention to this or the other weird things in my dream though >.> Soon a friend of mine asked if she could sit with me and I told her sure and then we ended up snuggling until the dream ended.

----------


## Linkster17

12/20 Castle of Orcs and Witches

My parents, a baby(that we were watching over, I dunno if it was supposed to actually be ours or what though lol), and I were traveling on a stone road in the wilderness(like Skyrim) when we saw a big castle. We decided to go to it and see what was going on. There were little shops set up in front of the castle, near the entrance. We were looking at what they were selling when a old woman comes forth and tells me to leave and then attacks me with magic. It looked like streaks of red lightning and I dunno if it was supposed to absorb my life or just kill me or what, but it didn't seem to affect me really and I pulled out a one-handed sword and slashed at her until she was dead(it was again, like Skyrim because she didn't get chopped up from my sword, just hurt). Then we go to the next little shop and a orc in armor with a claymore threatens me and then attacks me. Before I have time to think, I pull out my sword and block it and in the same motion, disarm him by wrapping my blade around his and making it spin into the air and then it lodged itself into the stone. I then told him he was being stupid, randomly attacking people for no reason other then to fight and he should stop. He looked mad for a second, but then he agreed with me and apologized for his behavior and actions. He then to his sword, pulled it out of the ground and then declared he was now a friend of humans and the castle and stuck the sword straight into the ground and light started to shine out of the ground where the sword was stabbed into and I looked around and saw a green and gold thing hanging from the castle(like those things that hang from a castle with crests on it and stuff? lol >.>) appear. Then my master (from taekwondo in real life, and apparently in the dream too) appeared from behind the little shop out of nowhere and told me I did a good job. I thanked him while looking at a interesting puzzle with 2 pyramids connected where you could twist all the little pieces that made them up(sort of like a really complex rubik's cube, expect with dual pyramids). He then took us into the castle and there was a giant store inside?? He took us to a section with explosives and he showed me a little one that was supposed to be made of sweetgrass and lit it up while still holding it and I tried to tell him he should put it down, but before I finish my sentence, it blew up and him and me both got thrown back and slammed into walls. It didn't hurt much though and he got up, assuring me he was fine. He seemed alright, expect for the scorch marks on his clothes. A guard in armor shows up to ask what was going on and we assure him everything was alright and then I woke up before I could look around anymore.

----------


## Sydney

Wow, that's so cool! Haha about the Orc. They scare me to the extreme - I couldn't bear to see one in my dreams  :tongue2:

----------


## Linkster17

haha thanks  :smiley:  and why do they scare you?  :tongue2:  and it didn't scare me at all. but nothing scares me in my dream, whether im fighting a neverending army of zombies or a group of sith assassins(which i've done both, though not lucid... and the zombies multiple times >.>) or a giant monster, whatever. It doesn't matter, I just take it head on ;D so if we ever share a dream, I will be that warrior that takes everything head on if necessary, even orcs ;P

----------


## Linkster17

I remembered 3 dreams this time, but the quality of my memories isn't as good as for the other night and the dreams as much shorter >.> Though it does seem to kind of go with the fact I stayed up until 5 and I didn't have as much to write in my journal(a real one, if i mean a dream journal, i will just say DJ lol). anyways, onto my dreams!  ::D: 

12/21 Cheer-up Kiss

I was in New York, why, I have no clue >.> Maybe cause I watched Friends last night til 1 before playing Prototype, which now that I think about it, is also in NY. Anyways, I was in a building with C.(I know even if I say people's names I know in real life, you wouldn't know who i'm talking about. but it just feels wrong to use them anyways since I don't have their permission...), who I really care about and etc. And all I knew is we were waiting for something or someone. But she seemed to sense I was down or something cause she put her hand softly on my face, and pulled me closer(cause she was sitting down and I had been standing next to her) and then kissed me. It was a long kiss, and the last thing I remember in the dream(I don't even know if it ended before it faded onto the next dream), but it was very gentle and  her lips felt kind of cold for some reason even though we were inside and she was warmly dressed.

----------


## Linkster17

12/21 Underground NY?

I was, once again, with C. But this time with some other people, but they were anime(they seemed more like well developed anime characters then like the ones in my anime witch dream or some of my other ones because I thought it was a video game >.> though to be fair, they had things like press A and stuff like that as the thing went on. but just to progress the story, couldn't really do anything). We were in a giant, underground building that was only lit by torches, but despite this, we could see fine even though we were far away from any of them. The conversation went on, though I can't remember it. We laughed and joked around and stuff. Don't remember many specifics on this one, so onto the last dream!

----------


## Linkster17

12/21 Golf Course of Blood

I had woken up, but i had only gotten a few hours of sleep. So I went back to sleep and ended up with the same people, only we were at a golf course now. It went on as last time, but eventually my dad's voice(though not him) whispered in my ear but I couldn't hear it. And then bullets started flying out of nowhere and killed most of the people there, including C. Then he said that the game would now begin and even those who died would have a part in it. Meanwhile, I was so enraged and upset I just let out a giant roar and he started laughing and then I woke up...  ::?:  I have no clue what was gonna happen next, but I wished it had continued... even if I thought C. was dead. I probably would have killed anyone who got in the way of my revenge and judgement  :mwahaha:   ::evil::  Or maybe something else would have happened, who knows?  :wink2:

----------


## Linkster17

Only remembered a fragment last night, I need to do better!

12/22 Tournament?

I don't remember much, but I know I was competing in a tournament, and I had the weirdest sense I had been in it before(which, i have been in a few tournaments before in my dreams, so I might have for all I know >.>). The dream was in a several story building in 3rd person, and I had on armor, it was a mix of daedric armor from obvlivion and alex mercer with his claws, because the armor was blackish, and had that look that it was made of the same stuff as the claws(they looked like they connected seamlessly, so maybe the armor was coming out of me?). Anyways, it looked awesome, but that's about all I remember lol  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Cool dreams! Lol you always have such exciting dreams; mine are usually about real life. And good job with your dedication!  :smiley:

----------


## Linkster17

haha thanks Sydney  :smiley:  and mine are sometimes >.> but usually not lol ;D and thanks, I told you I would stick with it this time, and I'm determined to keep my word!  ::D:

----------


## Linkster17

12/23 Zombies and Uranium on the Moon

In this dream I was fighting zombies, well, on the moon >.> It was based off both the moon and ascension level in nazi zombies on black ops(No, im not one of those COD guys, I don't even have any of the more recent ones lol. I've just played it some with a friend from time to time). But the layout was kind of different, and somehow they never hit me, even when they got close. I remember one part where I was going up some stairs backwards while shooting at a group of zombies and when one got too close, I knifed it. But it wasn't a normal knife. It had glowing blue swirls on it, and it killed all the zombies behind it too when I knifed the one in front... It was weird but I wasn't concerned about it. In another part, I was at the highest part of the building(this is not in either of the two levels) and some zombies were coming, so I turned off the lights and went around them as they came up. I bumped into one or two of them, but they didn't react to it. I then grabbed the door and slid it shut. it was really hard though, and they started to open it back up, so I ran down the stairs and kept going til I got to the floor that overlooks the centrifuge room and heard a boy's voice that was supposed to be my little brother. He told me I had to go find the uranium and use it to finish off all the zombies, but I had no clue where it was(and why do I keep hearing voices in my dreams now? maybe I'm going crazy >.>). I woke up after that though so that's all folks ;D

----------


## Sydney

Coolio Black Ops dream. I played it from time to time with my lil' bro.  :smiley:

----------


## Linkster17

haha thanks  ::D:  I really liked the knife I had. Maybe I should make a weapon like that when I'm lucid once I'm capable of it. I mean if it cut through everyone behind him, maybe I can cut through a whole building or a group of enemies without even touching them >.>

----------


## Sydney

That would be so awesome  :smiley:  I can't wait to become able enough to make my own, one-of-a-kind dream weapon!

----------


## Linkster17

haha yeah, I know right  ::D:  and Merry Christmas Eve!

----------


## Sydney

You too!  :smiley:

----------


## Linkster17

Thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

How's it going Link? Are you mainly focusing on recall for now or are you also trying to get lucid?

----------


## Linkster17

Just recall, it was getting better but now its kind of random again. I know I will be in last place since I still fail at becoming lucid but I accept that. I just wish I could do better for Cardeal :/

----------


## Linkster17

Kakashi's Training

It's only a fragment cause I don't remember a lot of the dream. I just remember that I was training with Kakashi, from Naruto. I also rememberafter that I went to my friend's house, only he wasn't there, just 2 buff guys. They were there to also help with my training by helping me with weightlifting. And that's about it.

----------


## Linkster17

12/28 Capturing A Cockroach?

This is my fragment and I don't remember much, but the dream was rather weird >.> I was at my aunt's house(though i've never been to that aunt's house so it was just a random house). I was trying to get rid of a cockroach but I didn't want to splatter it on the carpet so I was trying to catch it by surrounding it with random stuff, including some crystals on top? That and I remember there being a cute baby in the dream, that is all.

----------


## Linkster17

12/28 School Exams

I was going to my school to take some exams(though im on winter break right now so that's stupid... I miss so many obvious things in my dreams >.>) and my mom was coming with me cause apparently she was also going to my high school in the dream(again, fail O.o). The school layout was a little different but it still had the same design. I never actually took any exams though, I just went around the hallways and talked to people. And I saw some Adventure Time, only not on tv. It was like I was really there but watching a little away.

----------


## Sydney

Adventure Time!  ::D:

----------


## Linkster17

Adventure Time indeed Syndey!  ::D:  Finn and Jake tried to eat these big lava bugs they found in a underground tunnel, it didn't go so well for them >.> Burned their mouths haha. And now onto my dreams!

12/29 School Battle

I was enrolled at a school in a desert like place. I was fighting against this group of students, though I don't know why. They all seem to hate me though. They also all unfortunately had guns(and this wasn't one of my dreams where I had awesome powers >.>). They were trying to hunt me down, so I was trying to figure out a plan to beat them or at least not get killed. I was hiding behind a tank(yeah, all of this is really normal. I fail so bad at noticing this stuff O.o) and saw two of them had AK-47's, 2 more had pistols at their sides, and one had a big bowie knife. I had some friends on my side, but none of us had weapons, and I don't remember them ever helping me. So I go around the tank when they go to the side of it, and run to a nearby building(the buildings were made out of sand) and ran up some stairs(they were chasing me then) and I jump off a balcony to the ground and run to the school. Then I'm safe and I go to lunch(That dream wasn't random at all >.>).

----------


## Linkster17

Umm, I can't think of the fragment right now... Hopefully it will come back to me soon though  :smiley: 

12/30 Planets, Black Holes, and Me

This dream was rather quite random, however, most of my dreams are so it's not a surprise. If only I could get my brain to recognize that these dreams cannot happen in real life!, I would be good  ::D:  I'm not sure how some of my dreams hide themselves as video games, like this one did >.>

So in this dream, I was controlling a character, and I was supposed to save planets by capturing them but I had to avoid getting sucked into the black holes that were popping up as well. The character for some reason, was giant compared to the planets and black holes, and he looked like a knight with blue hair and armor that would be in a video game. I know this doesn't seem like much for a dream, but that's all that happened in it lol  :smiley:

----------


## Linkster17

Happy New Years everyone!  ::D: 

1/1 Zombie Massacre

It was like a video game and sometimes I was in 3rd person, or I looked from above. I was in a building full of offices with thousands of zombies and they were all coming after me. So I ran around, killing them with swords and guns and trying not to get killed. That's all folks  ::D: 

1/1 Stop the Wedding!

I was in a building and I wasn't sure why I was there, so I walk around and see a wedding is going on. I hear a older man and woman walking down the aisle whispering, cause they were in love but she was being forced to marry someone else. I woke up though before anything else happened.

----------


## Sydney

Those are some random dreams you got there ^_^

----------


## Linkster17

haha yeah ^_^ I hope I get a more epic one soon  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Haha your dreams certainly don't lack adventure and weird scenarios  :tongue2:  My dreams are often about our normal boring world filled with retarded DC's.

----------


## Linkster17

Thank you  :smiley:  But despite that or perhaps because of it, they don't do anything to make me lucid >.>

The only thing I remember from last night is being this elf woman with orangeish(kind of firey) hair(video game style) in 3rd person doing a spin kick and smashing a troll/ogre's head with some gore and blood spewing out.

----------


## Matte87

Hmm, I find that Dream Signs are not working for me really, you should try MILD heavily for a week or two atleast every single night. I guarantee you'll get lucid!

----------


## Linkster17

Alright then, I will try MILDing  :smiley:  I know how to (I took PercyLucid's class on MILDing) so hopefully the main thing I have to worry about is sticking to it  :smiley:

----------


## Linkster17

Nothing to report for the last few days, trying to readjust to school :/

----------


## Sydney

Yea, it's hard to get back used to school >.> I'm hating it already.

----------


## Linkster17

haha yeah, I know what you mean >.> And I am too for the most part :/ And I'm really sorry Sydney... I hope it gets better <3

----------


## Matte87

You should try to go to sleep really early, like at 9 or something. I don't dream much during the weekdays as I wake up at 5.30. But some nights I go to bed as early as possible and might even squeeze in a WBTB 6 hours into sleep just to increase my chances of getting lucid and having some more dreams  :smiley:

----------


## Linkster17

I know, but I have trouble going to sleep that early, and sometimes all the homework I have doesn't allow it sometimes. I fell asleep for like 20 mins after I woke up and i had a dream, but I was in rush afterward so I forgot it :/ >.>

----------


## Matte87

Ah okay. I assume you're not going to join the competition this week? It's totally fine if you're not, I understand  :smiley:

----------


## Linkster17

I want to, I just feel bad that I drag down whoever I'm with :/ And hopefully, I will be able to join this chat session  :smiley: 

1/7 Fragments

I don't remember enough to really put down alot... but I know I went to an abandoned house, I was in a game type dream(as in it played like a game and it was in 3rd person) in this cool vehicle that looked like a spiked wheel, and I went to a place that was supposed to be where my cousin lives.

----------


## Linkster17

1/9 Elephant in the Room? >.>

So you know how sometimes people talk about being able to see elephants in their dream but they still think everything is normal? Well that actually happened to me in this dream. I was talking to a friend of mine, Candi, in a sparingly furnished but nice looking room, and there was a small elephant laying in a bed with his legs towards the air. I was in dark leather armor with 2 wicked, curved, short blades on my back and she was in normal clothes i think >.>.

----------


## Linkster17

1/10 Maid of the Mansion

I don't remember much, but I was underground in a mansion with 2 anime girls, one was a maid and I don't remember anything about the other one. The main part of the maid's uniform was a dark red, and the frilly stuff was white like on most maid uniforms, and the parts the frilly stuff is sown to was black. She had grey or silver hair and I don't remember the color of her eyes. Me and the other anime girl were trying to decide on a another uniform or dress(I don't remember which, or why >.>).

----------


## Linkster17

1/11 Nothing

I really need to get a full nights sleep! I'm never gonna improve otherwise >.> School, please go away :/

----------


## Sydney

Aw, I don't know why but your maid dream from yesterday reminded me of a specific anime  ::D:

----------


## Linkster17

haha cool  ::D:  what anime?

----------


## Sydney

Kaichou wa Maid Sama  ::D:

----------


## Linkster17

Cool, maybe I'll watch it sometime, even though i already have a bunch of anime to watch and no time to watch them >.> And it's Friday the 13th, beware bad luck! lol >.>  ::D: 

1/13 Supernatural Agents

I only remember a fragment, but it's from a pretty cool dream  :smiley:  This is towards the end of the dream. My mom and I appear in a big car(probably a armored vehicle from how big it was >.>) and when I mean appear, I mean literally. We just teleported there, and the weirdest part was we were nowhere near a vehicle when we teleported there. Anyways, we appeared in a jungle like place, full of dinosaurs, full of smaller raptors(probably a little shorter then the vehicle). I pop a clip into the pistol I'm holding and kick the doors open. They start to try and take a bite at me, one at a time while I start shooting their heads. However, I guess my gun wasn't strong enough. It took 2 or 3 per raptor(even though their heads got slammed into the opposite direction of the bullet whenever I shot one), though none of them ever got me. One got close, but I kicked it in the face. Then we drove over a small cliff and plunged into a giant pool at a hotel(why was the jungle right next to it... wasn't anyone worried  ::?: ). Anyways, we got out and we were supposed to gather info. The car had changed into a really long, tan car and we somehow got out and the car out without ever getting in the pool, or wet? My mom left the car right next to the pool, which I thought was weird, but there was two other cars as well so I just shrugged and went with it. The people around here were wearing bandanas over their mouths with sharp teeth designed on them. I also thought this was suspicious(but like as in I was gonna get ambushed) and then I woke up.

----------


## Sydney

Yea, kinda like that one, sometimes I have SUPER weird dreams where everything is misplaced and stuff, but I don't even notice it.  ::D:

----------


## Linkster17

haha yeah  ::D:  and when I saw the car was long, i mean limo long, probably longer >.>

----------


## Sydney

Haha I once had a dream where I got into a limo that was 100 windows long. xD

----------


## Linkster17

haha wow... that's really long  :tongue2:  mine wasn't nearly that long xD

----------


## Linkster17

Sorry I didn't post for a few days... I had nothing to report til now  :smiley:  2 fragments, but I'm proud of the 2nd one(for a reason).

1/18 Scavenging Post-Apocalyptic USA

I was all alone, even though I was on a once crowded highway(on one of the ones that go over the ones on the ground). Now though, it just held the cars and skeletons of the people who used to own them. Dust and sand blew all around me, but I paid no attention to it. I wandered around, looking for anything useful. I picked open a soda machine(why would one be on a highway, I dunno) but there were just a few random, useless islands. I slid way down on a steep part at some point, staying on my feet the whole time. I don't remember much, but it was pretty cool  ::D:

----------


## Linkster17

1/18 Giant Spider

I don't remember much, but as the name suggests... there was a giant spider in it >.> It was as big as 2 or 3 cats side by side. I wasn't sure how, but I had fallen back and it was right in front of me... waiting for me to make a move... I knew it would attack once I tried to run away. So I got up and jumped on it with both my feet together. It slammed into the ground but I knew it wasn't dead, and once I got off or it flung me off, it would bite and kill me. But then I realized, it was a dream. But I only thought about getting away from the spider, so I simply shouted WAKE UP! and I woke up, but I wasn't sweating or anything. In fact, i was barely awake. And I don't consider this a nightmare cause well, i just don't lol  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

That is one epic stomp you made there  ::D:  What a creepy spider too!
But that's cool that you almost got lucid!  :smiley:

----------


## Linkster17

haha thanks  ::D:  and yeah, it was >.> I felt like I was going to find a spider under the covers haha. And thanks  :smiley:  I've been so busy with hw and stuff I haven't gotten much sleep or any recall... But when I think and close my eyes, I form scenes pretty much exactly like dreams(accidentally too, like i just think words in my head and it becomes like a dream all of a sudden, only im not quite asleep yet) til I snap out of it >.> I wonder if i could get lucid like that...  ::D:

----------


## Sydney

You should really try that! Especially after a WBTB attempt.  :tongue2:

----------


## Linkster17

haha, if I get the time to, i will  :tongue2:

----------


## Linkster17

I know I haven't put anything on here in awhile, but that's cause I never remembered anything recently... :/ Probably from too little sleep due to school...

----------


## Linkster17

I'm back, and I wish everyone good luck and many lucid dreams ^_^

3/10 Party with the Devil

This dream was rather quite weird.... I was apparently at the devil's mansion with some friends. I wasn't sure why I was there but I knew I was waiting for some people to show up. I remember in one room parts of the floor went up and down as a game and if you were one the wrong one at the wrong time, you would fall in nothingness... I watched the poor people play this but didn't join in, not wanting to die. There was a blonde woman there that I assume was related or going out with the devil. She was alright looking, but she had a fierce temper, yelling at the devil often. For some reason the devil actually afraid of her and did what she wanted. And the devil looked like a white man with dark hair in a black suit with very dark brown eyes, almost black. Eventually the woman starts spazzing out and becomes much uglier looking and becomes all depressed(talk about bipolar >.>). Soon afterward jedi come in and starts attacking, so I leave and walk off watching the devil's mansion being destroying as I do so.

----------


## Linkster17

Nothing new to report so far... >.> I'll be glad once school is over and I can sleep the right amount -.-'

----------


## Sydney

It's okay! I'm sure you'll remember 10 dreams tomorrow!  ::D: 
Ah, I know how you feel... school ruins nearly every opportunity for me. Haha ^^

----------


## Linkster17

Haha thanks ^^ and no, rarely remember any dreams due to limited sleep >.> but here is a dream from last saturday

3/17 Underground Academy?

A bunch of students and me lived at a underground academy. It was very medieval, the walls, floors, and ceiling were made out of big, rough concrete blocks and made me think of a dungeon or a medieval sewer. I walked through a series of passages until I got to a pipeline thing that lead to a lake or something and I dive into it and swim to the nearby beach and goes up and sits beside this girl I apparently knew, I don't remember her first name, but I know her last name sounded like Rayheart(or it was pronounced like that anyways >.>). We locked our fingers together and we kissed. I remember she had long blond hair and brown eyes and she was very pretty. Then I remember going through another entrance back in and wandering around the tunnels for awhile, though the only thing I remember seeing beside random puddles and random moss and stuff like that was this bright, weird multi colored frog. Eventually I decide to go where everyone else is and remembered we were having some sort of special dinner for something. However, they were well into it and the principal(or I guess that's what it would be, maybe headmaster is a better term?) was talking to them, so I simply waited outside, bored, til they finished. Then they all left and I waved and smiled at Rayheart and smiled and waved back as she went by and I went in there and talked to the principal/headmaster(who happened to be one of my current vice principals >.>) and apparently Rayheart and me couldn't be together couldn't be together because they didn't want skilled people together, because apparently I was a very good adventurer and she was a very good writer >.> I was mad, but wasn't sure what to do, so I simply ate some of the left over food and thought about it and then woke up >.>

----------


## Sydney

Aw, what a nice dream. I laughed when you said that you got mad so you just ate some leftover food.  ::D: 
And that's a cool last name, I've never heard of that before.

----------


## Linkster17

Haha, thank you ^^ and I see >.> I don't normally eat as answer to being mad though >.< And it is!  ::D:  though I never have either before my dream >.>

----------


## Linkster17

Oh, and no dreams to report... stupid school :/

----------


## Linkster17

12/30 Dark Elves

Don't remember much... only that dark elves were in it >.> but then again, I am reading the dark elf trilogy so I am not surprised >.>

----------


## Linkster17

3/31 Zombies, 2 Humans, and a Elf

I was in my house with my friends Alan and Jared, and I went to the attic for some reason and found a zombie waiting for me. I backed away from the door and ran and grabbed a short black plastic stick (which I really do have, had it since I was a little kid >.>). I told my friends to go downstairs and then I took a few swings at the zombie while only using one hand to swing the stick but he held his arms up to protect himself and it hardly did anything. So I ran downstairs and found a longer plastic black stick(which I don't really have) and held it in my left hand while the shorter one was in my right and saw the zombie was nearby so I ran back up the stair and saw the zombie following and I dropped the smaller stick and I held the larger one with both of my hands and swung as hard as I could at his head and snapped the zombie's neck and watched him tumble down the stairs.

Then the dream skipped and then I was at a town made out of wood in a forest and I was on a circular wooden platform(like the ones on kashyyyk) and I had two other people with me. It was like a game, and I was seeing it all from a 3rd person perspective. I looked like me for the most part, but a game like version of me >.> One of my companions was a pretty slender elf girl with a long straight blue hair with a recurve bow and two thin blades, and the other was a tan human dressed similar like me with a crossbow. And for some reason we were each shooting at lit candles on another platform far away facing towards up with arrows. There were a lot of people around and they were all excited and were waiting to see how we did. There was a lot of wind and it was hard to aim the longbow right because my reticule kept going everywhere until I finally got a clear shot and shot right through the red lit candle and they cheered and then the elf pulled her bow off her back and got ready to shoot but then zombies appeared and we had to leave and we ran and as we ran down some stairs I smacked a zombie out of the way using the long black plastic stick and then the dream went into a new one.

----------


## Linkster17

3/31 Movie Rental and a L4D Witch

Then I was at a movie rental place with some people at night and it was dark out and I saw a witch from Left 4 Dead right outside the entrance and that's all I remember >.>

----------

